# Bachmann Dynamis Pro Box Whaos



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Apparently the Dynamis Pro Box is not designed to be used with a computer while it has the plug to go into a computer it does not come with any interface software. Is there a software that will work with the Dynamis system that will let me program routes and control the trains with it?


----------

